

Brazilian president Rousseff launches tirade against US over NSA surveillance - pvnick
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/sep/24/brazil-president-un-speech-nsa-surveillance?CMP=twt_gu

======
generj
I like her argument that we should seek the "neutrality of the network, guided
only by technical and ethical criteria, rendering it inadmissible to restrict
it for political, commercial, religious or any other purposes."

I disagree the UN is the best place to accomplish that aim.

